# Discord Fantasy Football (Draft This Sunday!)



## gravylookout (Jun 22, 2018)

We're still looking for 3 people to fill out the TLF discord FF league if anyone is interested. The draft is this Sunday at 7pm central. 10 team PPR league with 40+ yard TD bonus. Click the link below to join, first come first serve. (also, if you're not in the discord what are you doing with all your fancy free time?)

https://fantasy.espn.com/football/league/join?leagueId=3377670&inviteId=5d05b343-a8cd-430f-9679-9ec257320997


----------



## OhioDIYLawn (Jun 18, 2019)

Just joined! I don't use discord but I'll create an account tonight after work


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

Dang, how did I not know about this!


----------

